# Pee Pad Brands



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I was just wondering if you guys think one brand of pee-pad is better than the others, like does it prevent odor better, prevent tracking of pee better, etc. I have been trying to see the difference between the more expensive and the cheaper brands, but I'm not sure that I see a real difference.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well...I was waiting for someone to ask this question. LOL!!! I have been threw 3 brands of Puppy Pads. Not having a dog before I was VERY sensitive to any NEW smells when I got home from work...and I noticed that it smelled like URINE.







and that made me crazy right away. I would open up the windows a little, light up a scented candle because I did not want company coming over and the first thing they would smell would be urine. I was at Target shopping one day and of course was in the dog aisle and saw the Arm and Hammer Baking Soda Pads. I also noticed the price. 12.99 for a bag of I believe 38? ADULT SIZE pads. Well I LOVE THOSE!!! I immediately noticed that even after she went on it 2-3 times and a few hours passed by there was absolutely no order to the house. 

*I highly recommend them.*

This past weekend I was Target again just shopping around and caught them on sale for 8.99 for the Adult Size Puppy Pads so I bought 2 bags of those.


----------



## misshope (Dec 15, 2005)

I second the vote for the Arm & Hammer pads. In fact, I'm able to stack 3 of them in the holder and when one gets soiled I'm able to simply lift and toss...sort of like a tissue. My expereince has been the more expensive the pad the more Bogey would shred it. By the way, Target runs great sales on the Arm & Hammer pads...I was able to get 50 for $7.99.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I second the vote for the Arm & Hammer pads. In fact, I'm able to stack 3 of them in the holder and when one gets soiled I'm able to simply lift and toss...sort of like a tissue. My expereince has been the more expensive the pad the more Bogey would shred it. By the way, Target runs great sales on the Arm & Hammer pads...I was able to get 50 for $7.99.[/B]




Aren't they the best!! I caught that sale this past Sunday. I got a bag of the adult ones on Sale for 8.99 from the normal price of 12.99 forgot how many came in the bag I bought. But I bought 2 bags. LOL


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

I use the brand OUT! Pee pads. I get them at Wal-Mart for about $7 and it comes with 32 pads. I haven't had a problem with them at all.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> I guess I am just cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats who i buy from!!!! for 5 cases...which is 1,000 wee wee pads, we're paying: $135.87--including shipping.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136749
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. I never tried those before! Maybe I will try them next... but i need to use up my whole case of Simple Solutions pads.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

arm & hammer makes really good products. their kitty litter works good too... no odors.

also, if you have smelly carpet, use their carpet deodorizing foam spray stuff that you spray on and dont have to vacuum (i always vacuum first, sometimes i vacuum a second time after) but it works good with odors too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I guess I am just cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I buy mine from her too...







My total with shipping for 200 is always 26.78. I have noticed now with two...(and the Spencer cat using them







) that I go through them MUCH quicker, even though I cut some of them in half for the smaller litter pans I have around while Neyland is still learning. I wish they weren't so particular about how many times they pee on them...but they are...so I have to change them quite often. Anyway, even though these are irregular, I hardly ever come across one that is not usable. She does distribute blue ones sometimes and white ones sometimes. I prefer the white, I think they are thicker...but both do us fine.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We also love the Arm & Hammer pads, but Indy seems to prefer the Natures Miracle







I don't know why, but he gets excited when we put down the green Natures Miracle pads, maybe he just likes green or the scent that they have


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> We also love the Arm & Hammer pads, but Indy seems to prefer the Natures Miracle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they have that grass scent to them. I'm sure that is why he gets all excited when youb put one down.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I use the Simple Solution but have noticed a urine smell. When these are gone I will try the Arm & Hammer from Target. I will be watching for them to go on sale too so if I like them I can stock up. Miss Finicky will only tolerate using her pad twice. Glad I read this thread.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136764
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from this same seller also.









I have not had any problems with them at all. I have the blue ones...maybe next time she will send the white ones lol


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I use the Simple Solution but have noticed a urine smell. When these are gone I will try the Arm & Hammer from Target. I will be watching for them to go on sale too so if I like them I can stock up. Miss Finicky will only tolerate using her pad twice. Glad I read this thread.[/B]



I highly recommend them. I was just at Target today and they didn't have them on sale today. I was lucky and came across them last week on sale when I wasn't even going there to buy them. But of course I did to stock up on them.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137520
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from this same seller also.









I have not had any problems with them at all. I have the blue ones...maybe next time she will send the white ones lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've received only the white ones. Do the blue ones have the self adhesive strips also? Just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LIke to stick them to the floor with? if so no they don't. OR not that I have noticed. I think I would like the sticky ones though that sounds good. I am always afraid my kids will step on one and it will slide across the wood floor and they will fall and hit their head on something...ok so I'm a worrier hehahah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137520
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from this same seller also.









I have not had any problems with them at all. I have the blue ones...maybe next time she will send the white ones lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've received only the white ones. Do the blue ones have the self adhesive strips also? Just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My blue ones never did until this shipment. This box does.
I don't care for the adhesive strips myself.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I also like the Arm and Hammer the best, but Target is not very reliable....I always have extra everything....TT, papertowels and that kind of thing, but I can never get enough of the puppypads at Target to save until the next time they have them. So, I have gotten other brands..OUt at Walmart seems to be a couple different makers because one is awesome and one is nasty. 

I may try the online link you guys mentioned to see if they would work and then I could always have a good supply.


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi there. Wanted to share with you my new purchase. I was using puppy pads, and finding that she was tracking pee all over, and also they didnt hold as much etc. I ordered a Wizdog, and I love it!! I got it on Ebay.....my husband thought it was a bit pricey for what it is but I feel it was worth every penny. Came to about 35 dollars with shipping. You can use newspapers inside of it, or puppy pads, whatever you prefer. I already had her trained to use the puppy pads, and that kind of threw her a bit, but just for the first day. I put it in the exact same spot as the pads, and I put her already used pads in it so the scent was there. Check it out on Ebay. No more pee tracks, really awesome...took her one day to readjust to that verses the pee pads. 

If you are going to stick with pee pads I did purchase some called, Natures Miracle....they are great...they smell like a lawn, grass, so if you are going to eventually make your pup go outside these do help also.....

Take care...........


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Hi there. Wanted to share with you my new purchase. I was using puppy pads, and finding that she was tracking pee all over, and also they didnt hold as much etc. I ordered a Wizdog, and I love it!! I got it on Ebay.....my husband thought it was a bit pricey for what it is but I feel it was worth every penny. Came to about 35 dollars with shipping. You can use newspapers inside of it, or puppy pads, whatever you prefer. I already had her trained to use the puppy pads, and that kind of threw her a bit, but just for the first day. I put it in the exact same spot as the pads, and I put her already used pads in it so the scent was there. Check it out on Ebay. No more pee tracks, really awesome...took her one day to readjust to that verses the pee pads.
> 
> If you are going to stick with pee pads I did purchase some called, Natures Miracle....they are great...they smell like a lawn, grass, so if you are going to eventually make your pup go outside these do help also.....
> 
> Take care...........[/B]



I bought a plastic grid at Petsmart that is supposed to go in front of a cat litter box to catch the cat litter in the holes. I place the grid in the dog litter box over the wee pad and it prevents pee paws too...it was only 10.00...








Just wanted to share an alternative to the Wizdog that serves the same purpose for less money. Wizdogs can get expensive if you have more than one wee pad out...


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are certainly right about that. My husband felt the same way, but I saw it on Ebay and acted a bit impulsively I guess, but it really has worked well for my situtation. I just saw it and ordered it. Elly is teeny and it is just her so it works......your idea is great though, thanks.....................


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've used the Arm & Hammer, Simple Solution and another brand I can't think of right now, and I haven't really noticed a difference. I also have never noticed a urine smell in my house, but maybe I'm just not sensitive to it. I'm going to try the ones on ebay--that's a steal!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks to the link to this seller, i just noticed that we're almost out of pads....EEEEEK!!! and with the rain, butter gets distracted by the raindrops when we take her out (she clearly has a form of ADD) and it takes for.ev.ER! $22.22 incl S&H. can't beat that with a stick! AND we dont have to join sam's club for fewer pads for that same amount LOL

hopefully, this seller isnt in the flooded area of Mass. and we can get our pads soon...

selfishly,
ann marie and the "hey, if it were up to ME...i'd pee in front of the door of the hound upstairs..." buttercup


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Even though I am very happy with the OUT! Pads these are cheaper and my 4 furkidz go through them so fast so I may try these out one time to see how they compare.

Susan & my 4 furkidz in NJ



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks again! I love the pads I buy but your link had them on sale and so cheap, I bought 400! Hopefully I will like them as much as the Out! Pads I buy at Wal-Mart. But with 4 furkidz, I thought it was worth a try for the price.

I will let you know how I like them when they arrive.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi





> I guess I am just cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I buy the adult underpads from Costco. They are nice and BIG and work GREAT too!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I also use the Arm and Hammer. I've tried the ones from Petco, I think they are called PetGold and the one that nature's miracle makes but Arm and Hammer is the best..They absorb well too where the others leaked through and the tray underneath was always wet.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I get the Bargain Hound brand at PetSmart. The store price is 21.99 for 56 pads, but their online price is 13.99, so I print it out and take it to the store with me and they honor that. I also cut the pad in half, so actually get 112 pads. We have a clear storage container that Greg cut the front off of. It is probably 12" high. We place the pad inside of it. Bucky goes in there to potty. We tried several other methods but he was always standing at the edge of the pad and pooping over the side. I think he thought that as long as his feet were on the pad he was fine. Using the high sided container has solved this issue because the sides are higher than his butt. I have found that most things at PetSmart are cheaper online so if I am know I am going for something in particular, I always look online and print it out so I can get the lower price in the store.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the simple solutions for puppies, because they have the adhesive strips (which Roxie thinks is a toy also!). Sometimes the pee pee pad would mysteriously move to the other room. For some reason I have never looked in Target, or maybe I will try online. Great tip. Maybe it doesn't matter as I sat here and watched her pee on the carpet, 10 minutes after she pooped also







.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I do use Simple Solution, but I just put in an order for the Arm & Hammer, I wanted to give them a try...




Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

The pads arrived timely and were as nice as the ones I buy at Wal-Mart but 1/3 the cost. The seller was wonderful since when I wrote her that I was missing a couple, she sent me many extra at no extra charge!

Just wanted to share.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...N_BIN_Stores_IT

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I received my Arm & Hammer wee pads. I like them , but I think Simple Solution is just as good. I really see no difference except Simple Solution pads are a little bit bigger.


Thanks, 
Andrea~


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

we've been really happy with the piddle pads from Foster & Smith (online). we can't smell anything, and they are super-absorbent. pretty cheap, too (150 pads for $40, I think).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got the Arm & Hammer adult potty pads from Target and I really like them. The space for K & C's potty area is about 33" wide so with the Simple Solution pads I had to put 4 pads to fill up the space. With the Arm & Hammer pads, I only need two pads, since they are much wider than SS.

The only thing I don't like is that the wet area is much larger. It must not contain the liquid in the same way, so it really spreads out. The A& H produce no odor though.


----------

